# FIN ROT OR AGGRESSIVE TANKMATES



## photoguy135 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am a newbie to Cichlids. I have a 75 gallon tank. There are 3 Red Jewels, 3 Electric Yellows, & 3 Electric Blue Females. I think they are females because they have all lost their color. I also have 6 Marble Angelfish, and 2 Bala Sharks. My question is, when I first introduced the Red Jewels there was very little fighting. It seemed like everybody was getting along. Then I noticed that one of the Red Jewel's tail fin was almost gone. But it was still eating. So I decided to keep it in the tank. The fin has grown back and the critter is doing great.

Now its one of the Electric Yellows tail fins is gone. It looks like it was just cut off. It's stll eating fine and Just like the Red Jewel all of the other fins are good no problems.

Can Anybody help me on this? Is nipping at the tail fin normal aggression? Could it be one of the Angelfish or the Bala Sharks doing this or is it fin rot? I will try to take a pic with my phone and post it here.

Baffled Newbie.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

It is most likely aggression.
You do know that the bala sharks get huge, right?
And that angelfish are fin nippers?
And that if the jewels pair up there will be World War lll?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

You need to decide if you want the african cichlids, jewels or the angels and sharks. That is a combination that is not going to work as you are experiencing and as metricliman mentioned the jewels if they pair up in that 75g will likely kill if not really injure most of the other fish. They are very aggressive when they pair and start to spawn.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It sounds like aggression to me.


----------

